# is this a BFP on a OPK ??



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)




----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

im no expert but if its a line in each window that means yes doesnt it?? im hopin for ya, im on my 2ww too


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well its showing a neg if used for ov.you can get still get lines after ov aswell.are you charting for ov??the test line is lighter then the control line so youre not quite there yet.for a surge it needs to be the same shade or darker.good luck


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx. ,, 

i aint using clomid this month again, 

so i'll just try again tmw or tue,, u never know i might get lucky ha ha


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

the line need to be as dark as the control line for a pos surge.yours is lighter.youre nearly there though


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I resized your pictures hun...just made them a bit smaller 

Good luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi again,, here is another i did abou 10mins ago,,

i'll say it positive

so the 1st ever positive i have ever had...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Yay....well done hun  xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry im a little confused the title of the thread isnt making it clear what are you using a PG strip or a OPK strip  you cant get a BFP on a OPK they measure different hormones

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

The title says it's an OPK strip.....i thought Pam was getting a positive for Ovulation 

Is that right Pam hun?

xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

right "is this a BFP on a OPK ??" i get it now  

sorry Pam you cant get a +tive BFP from a OPK that is what you were asking right ?  PG strip indicates levels of the HCG hormone, a OPK strip indicates  LH surge which is produced 24-36 hours before ovulation   so it looks like you got a +tive OV stick therefore OV will occur in the next 24-36 hours   better get the BMS in  

xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear All, actually the above analysis is wrong. please note:

if you use an LH stick in 2ww or long after ovulation, IT WILL TRIGGER IT IF YOU ARE PG.

the converse is not true - ie if you use an HCG stick to test for lh, LH ALONE WILL NOT TRIGGER IT. 

the biochemistry is that the HCG molecule contains an LH molecule plus addons. 
the addons trigger a positive on the HCG test alone. 
the whole HCG molecule triggers a positive on HCG AND LH sticks!

so, Pam, if you are sure you ovulated and you are now using an LH stick to test for being pg, I ould say you definitely are.  Id also say GET A PROPER HCG TEST TO BE SURE!!

good luck xx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

sorry i thought i explained,, 

im using it  to detect 'o' 


as i was using clomid since nov last year and nothing, so i stopped using it 2 months ago..

this Positive OPK shows i'm 'o' on my own....


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

That looks like a positive OPK to me hun!    I would definitely say your ovulating on your own this month


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Kewlgirlno1

I've been using the same OPK's as you by the looks of it! First time I've used them as wasn't sure if I was ovulating and I had the same one as you initially (faint line) and got really excited and then realised that wasn't it! Bummer. But the next afternoon I got the same as your second pic (two strong lines) so that meant ovulation (yeayyyy, can get excited now! heehee) and then did one that evening and it was faint again - damn! 

I BD on the night of the faint one and every 3/4 days since day 10 of my cycle so I'm hoping this month will be the one! Am going to do another one this afternoon and see whether its still there. You apparently need to test the same time every day and the best time is between 3pm and 8pm apparently! Just more info in case you didn't know as I didn't know this and the instructions didn't say this! 

Best of luck for a BFP this month.
Take care,
Bea x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Pam

If you're using OPK to detect ovulation then this does look like a +ve to me. Your test line needs to be same colour or darker than the control line....so looking good for natural ovulation ! 

As for using OPKs to check whether you're pregnant, yes you can as HCG hormone (pregnancy hormone released from implanted embryo) is similar in "make up" to LH (lutenizing hormone released prior to ovulation)........but always best to use a proper hpt to determine pregnancy as if you have irregular cycles then may cause confusion as to whether it's ovulation or pregnancy being detected.

Here's some info re OPKs as hpts....

http://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

but the test line is not the same shade as the control line  so how can this be a surge  the control line is near the green bit, and the test strip is the other line which is still fainter then the control line.am i just stupid or something if it was me doing this then id take it as a neg because the test line is faint.you can get a line on it at any time of your cycle with out even getting a surge.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

did you just look at ther 1st photos as Pam posted another later on + i would say it was deffo a +tive OPK

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

wishing4miracle said:


> but the test line is not the same shade as the control line  so how can this be a surge  the control line is near the green bit, and the test strip is the other line which is still fainter then the control line.am i just stupid or something if it was me doing this then id take it as a neg because the test line is faint.you can get a line on it at any time of your cycle with out even getting a surge.


The 2nd OPK strip that Pam has uploaded, the 2 lines look pretty much same colour to me (not her first post, her other one)......which would be indicative of a surge.

Unless you have PCOS then you wouldn't get a line at any time of your cycle. If you have regular cycles then it's likely that as ovulation approaches you'd get faint lines, as well as following ovulation because you still have low levels of LH...but certainly not every day of your cycle. This is why an OPK can be used as an hpt.......but as not completely reliable it's best to use hpt for pregnancy.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

good job im not testing for ov  think it would be a disaster


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx girls. 

did another 1 at 10am this morning and its the same as the second pic i posted, so i am in the process of 'o'..

did bd last night and lay with a pillow under my butt, will again tonight and again in the morning, think that should cover it..

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OPKs should ideally be done from around 12pm onwards as women often get the LH surge in the morning and it can take around 4 hrs or so to synthesise and show up in your pee....

....it's looking good though & fingers crossed for you 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

goodluck Pam  

xxx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls, im in the twot now as i did an opk and its negative,,


now the waiting begins....


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls,,

17days PO... past positive 'o' kit, 

no sign of af,, 

do i test..

i dont know how long af 'o' i get af,, 

as i haven't got a positive 'o' b4..

any advice please,,,


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

if its been 17 days since positive opk then you're approximately 14-16 days post ov as you normally ovulate 24-36hours after the LH surge. I would personally test but keep in mind it may be a little early for an accurate result as you may have had late implanters etc 

good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yep, I'm with Jo....I'd test.

Fingers & toes crossed for not only a +ve OPK but a +ve HPT !! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Yup I would test too if I were you. Think we ovulated around the same time and my AF has been here for a few days now  . Fingers crossed it's a BFP for you hon.   

Take care
Bea


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

wondered if you done HPT hun ? hope its a good result 

xxx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi,,, 


haven't done 1 yet,,


will get 1 tmw and test if nothing during the night


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Pam i see you havent posted since hope you are ok ?

xxx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx for ur replies,,,


but af has arrived....  

well 1 good thing,,, i have 'o' on my own secong month in a row,,, 

onto next month,,, 

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry that the old witch turned up Pam 

....but good to know you're ovulating on your own !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Pam  

but yes fab news you have OV'ed without any help  

xxx


----------

